# PLEASE SEND GOOD VIBES :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

One of my FAVORITE does from a friend/breeder is in labor right now, and she may have wattle kids! I really wanted a doe from her, but the breeder plans to keep one, and she wasnt looking too big until a few days ago, Id love it if she had a couple little girls with wattles so I can HOPEFULLY get one!

PLEASE do a doe dance, and throw in a wattle dance too LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm dancin'


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY!!! Thanks lol

I highly doubt there will be a doe available, but at least im trying LOL


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am doe dancing for you!!! One doe with wattles for Laura coming up!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Emmy 

She had 2 does.......


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

Almost there......... do either of those girls have wattles??????


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was told no  sad face!

I think im destined to NEVER have a wattle doe lol...


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

ARRRRGGGGHHHH!! Lucky enough to get 2 does but neither has wattles! That's soooo annoying... I will dance harder next time!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YA maybe lol.... i really want a wattle doe like so bad....know anyone whos selling one? lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...i'm sorry Laura. It seems like everyone can find wattled goats for sale but you...the person that loves them the most! My Buttin' Heads buck has wattles and we are expecting a decent amount of kids from him this year. If I head down your way later this year i'll be sure to let you know if we have anything. Don't worry though, i'm sure the right one will come along!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HAHA it makes me laugh, the fact that ive been trying for like 3 years, and nothing. I LOVE your buck Irish and would love a doe from you, if we could find transport then id be into that


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll keep you posted when babies start arriving. It seems like such a long way...to June, but I hope it goes by quickly!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome, thanks. I will start asking to see about transport. It will go by very fast lol its already almost april. I have girls due may, so im also hoping that it goes fast!


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know of anyone who has girls with wattles for sale.... I don't think too many people near us have goats with wattles or something. But I will keep my eyes open for you!! I've still been looking for a nice polled girl to add so if I think I see anything you'd like (polled or wattles) I'll let you know!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...I am sorry no wattles  ....but... someday.. you will get wattles.......besides ....if you get to many wattles... you are going to start to quack like a duck...LOL :laugh: :wink: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Emmy, I will have polled babies next year  but i will also keep my eyes open for you. HAHAHA very funny pam!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> HAHAHA very funny pam!!


 :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK NEED THE VIBES AGAIN!!

My other friend has her doe due like anyday and she also has wattles....

Maybe this is the one?? I doubt it, but im trying to be positive!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wattles.. ray: wattles ... ray: wattles... ray: 

Please have a wattle baby for Laura...pretty Please...LOL :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Pam....

Bad news....

She had 3 BUCKS!!!!

GAHHHHHHHHHHH the hair is starting to get ripped out again!!! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You welcome.... just because it isn't happening now...doesn't mean... it never will... there is always a reason for everything.....be patient....it will happen....remember...good things come ...to those who wait.... :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me...

I know I should be patient, but seriously! Ive been waiting 3 years LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

it's because...you will be getting... the best of the best... waiting for so long....it'll be OK.... have faith and you will see.. :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks, I need to keep saying that lol.

Well, I will definently need those happy wattle dances lol. Next doe is due in April to a VERY nice wattle buck. Lets HOPE!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

So, you passed on your favorite doe's kid? You must be bound and determined to get wattles then! LOL!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well she was a favorite of that breeder, she was born with wattles, and so i was hoping for some. I just REALLY want wattles lol.....BAD


----------

